# Rahmengröße Lapierre Spicy



## tyman (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung etwas zur Rahmengröße beim Spicy sagen?

Ich bin 1,86m groß und unentschlossen ob ich einen M oder L Rahmen nehmen soll. Ich fahre schon immer Downhiller und bevorzuge eine kompakte, bergablastige Sitzposition - dabei darf das Bike natürlich trotzdem nicht zu klein sein.

Geht es vielleicht jemandem ähnlich?
Ich wäre auch für einen Link zu einer Geometrietabelle älterer Modelle dankbar.

Ich danke im voraus, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## juerscha.p (21. Mai 2014)

http://www.primussports.com/local/cache-vignettes/L500xH587/Spicy_geo-5d8ba.png


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sukka (26. Mai 2014)

Hi tyman,

mittlerweile würde ich bei deiner Größe zu L greifen, da M bei aggressiver Fahrweise dazu neigt, gegen die Knie zu stoßen.


----------



## zymnokxx (26. August 2014)

und bei 170cm? Dann wohl M, oder?


----------



## 6TiWon (27. August 2014)

bei 1,70 ist S mMn kein Problem. ich fahre (2012er modell 516) bei 172 cm einen S-rahmen. grenzwertig, aber geht sehr gut auf verwinkelten home trails. werde mir beim nächsten aber einen m rahmen holen. irgendwann...


----------



## janus_7 (27. August 2014)

Kann mir vorstellen dass M passt, mit einem kurzem Vorbau stehst du ggf. richtig gut im Bike. Fahre bei 177cm M und das Bike fühlt sich unter mir ziemlich kompakt an, saß auch schon auf eine L Spicy, das hätte mir mit =<50mm Vorbau auch gut gestanden.


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt hier im Bikemarkt einen gebrauchten S Rahmen gekauft (bei 170cm Körpergröße). Werde ich über den Winter aufbauen.


----------

